# LOTR BFME 2 Not downloading: Stops at 4% HELP



## Paully93 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi, I have just bought LOTR BFME 2 and its not working. when i go to download it.. it will stop at 4% and say an error has occur cause of english.audio/big or something like that. Its been 3 days trying to get this game running and its killing me!! If anybody could help me Id really sure as hell be happy:grin: I have all the require specs and im running on vista home premium. thanks


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

hello and welcome to TSF

is it a disc version or digital download?

if it is a disc try to copy the disk contents to your Hard Disk and try the installation from there


----------



## Paully93 (Oct 4, 2012)

Yeh its the disc version and a legit copy from the store. I'll try doing that and c if it works out. I'll let ya know if it does thank you


----------

